# Könnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..



## ilovethesun (8. Mai 2018)

*Könnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Hallo, 

habe vor meine alte GRaka (R9280x) zu verkaufen und habe auf Ebähhh Kleinanzoogen folgendes Inserat gefunden.



Spoiler



ANKAUF AMD R9 280X Grafikkarten (MSI/PowerColor/Gigabyte/VTX) in Berlin - Kreuzberg | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen




Der letzte Absatz macht mich etwas Misstrauisch... 

Meine Frage:
Wenn ich dem Verkäufe meine Paypal E-Mailadresse und Anschrift nenne, kann er mich dann mit irgendeinem Trick übern Tisch ziehen? Was meint Ihr?

Grüße


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Privatsachen nur per Überweisung,


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Wenn ich das so richtig verstehe: du bekommst per PayPal (Waren/Dienstleistung) Geld geschickt, schickst die Ware und theoretisch _könnten_ die das Geld einfach zurückholen. Können ja also Grund angeben, dass sie die Ware nie erhalten haben. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern du dann in der Beweispflicht bist  Mir wäre es das Risiko nicht wert...zumindest nicht bei dem Betrag ^^


----------



## Ryle (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Was  soll daran jetzt verwerflich sein? Er braucht deine Paypal Adresse um die das Geld zu schicken und deine Adresse für das Paketlabel auf dem als Absender natürlich deine Adresse stehen muss. Geld einfach zurückbuchen geht auch nicht so easy, eben wegen dem dhl Versand, allerdings muss darauf geachtet werden, dass versichert bzw. mit Sendungsnachweis verschickt wird.
Falls die dir mit Päckchen usw. kommen, dann kann man misstrauisch werden, aber ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem. Wenn du dich absichern willst, dann verpacke unter Zeugen oder mach ein Video davon und auch Bilder vom fertigen Paket mit dem Label drauf.

Alternativ sagst du eben, dass du selbst für den Versand aufkommst bzw. soll er dir die Versandkosten erstatten und du regelst das komplett selbst, dann braucht er deine Adresse nicht auch wenn sie nachher sowieso auf dem Paket stehen wird.

Per Überweisung ist dein Gegenüber nicht abgesichert, deswegen würde ich das auf kleinanzeigen auch nicht machen. Entweder Paypal oder eben Barzahlung bei Abholung.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Ganz einfach... Kleinanzeigen nur persönlich und Barzahlung, sonst nichts!
Zum selben Preis wirst du auf Ebay auch so eine Karte bekommen und dort hast du mittels PayPal ein Käuferschutz.


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Gewerblicher Händler seit 2011 aktiv bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen

Telefonnummer dabei.

Wo ist das Problem ?

Impressum

Alles seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Könnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Sehe da auch kein Problem drin, kannst ja vorher da mal anrufen oder online den Laden checken.


----------



## ilovethesun (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Hey ja ich habe bedenken weil ich was von einem Paypal Dreiecksbetrug gelesen habe. 

Hier mal eine Beschreibung:

*Dreiecksbetrug: So funktioniert die Masche*

Der Trick ist ebenso gemein wie genial: Sie stellen ein iPhone zum Verkauf. Der Betrüger entdeckt das Inserat und stellt nun ebenfalls ein iPhone zum gleichen Preis in die Kleinanzeigen. Gleichzeitig gibt er sich bei Ihnen als Interessent aus. Er gibt an, das Gerät gleich kaufen und bezahlen zu wollen und schlägt eine PayPal-Zahlung oder Banküberweisung vor. Sie geben ihm als Verkäufer arglos die entsprechenden Daten. Damit hat der Betrüger das erste Ziel seines Plans erreicht. Nun wartet der Betrüger darauf, dass ein Interessent das Gerät kauft, das der Kriminelle selbst annonciert hat. Dieser Käufer bekommt dann vom Betrüger Ihre Zahlungsdaten und bezahlt brav das gekaufte Gerät. Weil das Geld auf Ihrem Konto eintrifft, schöpfen Sie keinen Verdacht, senden das iPhone los – und der Betrug ist perfekt. Denn der Betrüger erhält Ihr iPhone, für das jemand anders bezahlt hat. Der eigentliche Käufer wartet aber vergeblich auf die Ware und verlangt nach einer Weile bei PayPal sein Geld zurück. Der Betrüger ist dann längst untergetaucht und nicht mehr zu erreichen, denn meist steckt hinter der Adresse eine leerstehende Wohnung mit gefälschtem Briefkastenschild.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C......

Heute, 20:31
Ich bin bei Privatverkäufen immer etwas vorsichtig... Durch die Rechnung erhalte ich auch Ihre Anschrift und kann diese Abgleichen mit dem Versandetikett



OB.....

Heute, 20:36
wir kaufen gewerblich ein. Die firma nennt sich mac-factory



OB......

Heute, 20:36
die karte geht aber erst nach leipzig zum techniker. dieser bereitet sie für den mac pro auf



C.....
Heute, 20:40
habe es soeben gegoogelt... Haben Sie bitte Verständnis, dass ich die Ware nur an die Adresse versenden kann, die bei Paypal hinterlegt ist. 
Sollte das nicht gehen, muss ich leider ablehnen.



OB.
Heute, 20:40
ja, natürlich ist die hinterlegt




Er schreibt, dass die Karte erst an einen Techniker nach Leipzig geht... schon etwas seltsam oder nicht?

Anderer seits ist er wie Chinaquads erwähnte gewerblicher Händler seit 2011. 

PS: Ich möchte die Karte verkaufen, nicht eine kaufen.


----------



## Ryle (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: KÃ¶nnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Ist doch egal wohin die Karte nun geht, prinzipiell kann er sie seinem Friseur zur Begutachtung schicken. Solange die Adresse die ist, die bei der Paypal Zahlung angegeben wird kann es dir egal sein wohin sie nun genau geht. Du brauchst einen Versandbeleg und mit diesem muss nachweislich an die Paypal Adresse versendet worden sein.

Sicher kann man über Dreiecksbetrug immer verarscht werden, das geht dir aber bei Überweisung genau so nur kann man da das Geld nicht so einfach zurückfordern wie bei Paypal. Aber wenn da ein Käufer über eben diese Masche reingelegt wird, dann wirst der mit Sicherheit auch Anzeige erstatten und erste Instanz bist dann auch du, auch wenn du im Endeffekt nichts dafür kannst.

Bei Abholung gibt es auch genug Spaßvögel die sich ankündigen und dann nicht kommen oder es kommt einer vorbei, zieht dir eins über und nimmt die Karte oder whatever mit. Ein Restrisiko bleibt eben immer, da darf man sich nicht zu sehr reinsteigern. 

Auf jeden Fall sieht das nicht nach einer offensichtlichen Betrugsmasche aus. Wenn die das wirklich gewerblich machen und die Karten nachher in Komplett Rechnern, Macs oder wohl eher Minings Rigs landen kann ich den Schritt mit dem "Techniker" auch nachvollziehen. Bei solchen Ankaufsläden melden sich sicherlich auch solche Fälle, die eine defekte GPU verscherbeln wollen, die man kurz vorher mit Backofen Methode oder sonstigem für 1-2 Wochen Funktionalität überredet hat. Habe selbst auf ebay schon genug gesehen. Von defekten Leiterbahnen oder sonstigen mechanischen Schäden, über Liquid Metal und Wakü Unfälle ist da alles dabei. Das versucht man dann irgendwie zu kaschieren und verkauft dir die Karte dann als "funktionierte bis zum Ausbau ohne Probleme".


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Könnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*

Einfach nur Bar und per Abholung verkaufen. Bei "was is letzte Preis Anrufern" direkt auflegen und Nummer blocken.

Hab damit noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Könnte das eine Betrugsmasche sein? Verkauf von Graka..*



ilovethesun schrieb:


> Hey ja ich habe bedenken weil ich was von einem Paypal Dreiecksbetrug gelesen habe.
> 
> Hier mal eine Beschreibung:
> 
> ...



Diese Masche habe ich selbst erlebt auch mit einem iPhone, aber ich habe das Spiel vorher durchschaut.
aufgefallen war mir der höhere Betrag als vereinbart und die abweichende Lieferanschrift, den Rest habe ich mir selbst zusammengemalt. Gerade bei Paypal sollte mal generell auf der Hut sein, hab da schon einige dubiose Handel mit gehabt. Gerade wenn es um hochwertige Elektronikartikel geht wie iPhone etc.


----------

